# Kaufberatung Cube AMS 125



## stacki (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt (1,95m, 110kg) und habe vor mir eine MTB anzuschaffen. Das Bike möchte ich rein zum Spaß nutzen ohne das ich irgendwelche Ambitionen habe im schweren Gelände zu fahren oder gar einen Wettkampf zu bestreiten.
Es soll außerdem mein erstes MTB werden, da ich bisher nur ein Rennrad hatte aus meiner Jugend) , welches aber mittlerweile nicht mehr passt von der Größe her usw.

Also ich habe mich hier und bei Händlern vor Ort bereits etwas informiert und habe mich auf das CUBE AMS 125 eingeschossen. Da es aber hiervon einige Ausführungsvarianten gibt bin ich noc etwas unschlüssig. Ich zeige mal kurz meine Optionen auf:

1. Ein K18 in schwarz von einem Händler bei uns vor Ort, welches im Abverkauf von 1799 auf 1549 reduziert ist. 
2. Ein Cube AMS125 Midseason aus dem Versand für 1299 (fun corner).
3. Einfach abwarten und nächstes Jahr '(Winter/Frühjahr 2009/2010) nochmal schauen und auf ein besseres Angebot hoffen? Oder Pech haben und dann nur den UVP Preis zahlen müssen?!

Wie gesagt mich drückt es jetzt nicht, könnte auch erst nächsten Frühjahr zuschlagen. Aber ich denke halt dass es im Herbst vielleicht günstiger ist. 

Preislich sind mir die 1549 eigentlich bissl zu viel. Wäre das ein guter Preis oder für die Zeit jetzt eher normal??? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## pinocchi0 (21. August 2009)

das k18 ams 125 ist schon besser ausgestattet als das midseason. das midseason find ich eigentlich zu teuer, vielleicht kannst du das ams 125 k18 von deinen händler noch ein wenig runterhandeln so 1400 - 1500 dann hast du aber ein sehr gutes bike, hast den support vor ort und direkt die inspektion mit dabei.

wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst, kauf dir doch nen ams 100, pro oder cc, haben weniger federweg aber da spareste noch was.

ich persönlich würd das k18 nehmen, du kannst auch warten bis die neuen modelle rauskommen, aber ich denke so viel verändern die sich nicht und die preise werden gleich oder ein wenig teuer. 

fahr einfach das k18 mal probe spiel damit bissel rum und schau obs dir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stacki (21. August 2009)

Also ich hab schon versucht noch was am Preis zu verhandeln. Hab ihm gesagt für 1400 nehm ich es sofort mit und zahl bar. Aber er meint die 1549 wären schon ein super Preis und die Bikes gehen auch so weg ohne Problem.

Was ist denn überhaupt dieses Midseason für ein Modell? Sind das "Billigmodelle" oder was muss man dazu wissen? Hab schon gelesen dass die Ausstattungen etwas einfacher sind als beim K18.

Der Onlinehändler hätte auch noch ein AMS125 XT Midseason für 1399 wobei das dann bis auf Umwerfer und Schalthebel (SLX) alles in XT hat. Was ist aber dann an dem Midseason anders als an dem "normalen" AMS125 XT??? Sind ja rund 1000 Unterschied!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## C-A (21. August 2009)

Hmm,

keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur daß an meinen 09er AMS 125 XT auch er Umwerfer XT ist.
Hast Du mal ne Ausstattungsliste des Midseason ?

gruass Claus


----------



## stacki (21. August 2009)

Das ist die Ausstattungsliste des Midseason XT:

*Cube AMS 125 Midseason black anodized*

Gabel Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn
Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 200 mm
Rahmen AMS Pro 125 schwarz
Sattelklemme JD SC-10G
Vorbau Syntace F139 MTB, schwarz
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z 1.5
Kette HG 53, 108 Glieder
Bremse Stroker Ryde weiß
Umwerfer SLX FD-M661 34,9mm Downswing
Schaltwerk XT, RDM772
Kurbel/Innenlager XT FCM770
Shifter S LX SL-M660 (2009)
Griffe Cube Fritzz Grips rot
Lenker Easton MTB Rizer EA 50, rot
Pedale Alu
Sattel Scape MTB schwarz/weiss
Sattelstütze Smica Pro 31.6x350mm Offset schwarz
Felgenband Schwalbe 20-559
Schlauch MTB standard AV13A
Reifen Nobby Nic, TC Draht schwarz, 26 x 2.25
Speiche Champion Black 2.0
Nabe XT M756 Disc
Felge Alex ZX Red 26 schwarz


----------



## C-A (21. August 2009)

Hmm,


da fällt mir spontan auf das meins ne Fox Talas RLC hat nen XT Umwerfer, XT Bremse und sunringle Laufräder.
Ob das besser oder schlechter ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber billiger wirds wohl sein daher der günstigere Preis.


gruass Claus


----------



## spirello (21. August 2009)

stacki schrieb:


> 1. Ein K18 in schwarz von einem Händler bei uns vor Ort, welches im Abverkauf von 1799 auf 1549 reduziert ist.
> 2. Ein Cube AMS125 Midseason aus dem Versand für 1299 (fun corner).
> 3. Einfach abwarten und nächstes Jahr '(Winter/Frühjahr 2009/2010) nochmal schauen und auf ein besseres Angebot hoffen? Oder Pech haben und dann nur den UVP Preis zahlen müssen?!
> 
> Preislich sind mir die 1549 eigentlich bissl zu viel. Wäre das ein guter Preis oder für die Zeit jetzt eher normal???



Es kommt darauf an. 

Wenn Du selbst etwas Ahnung vom Schrauben und Einstellen hast, nimm Variante 2. Den Aufpreis für XT kannst Du Dir schenken, die Bremse bleibt ja trotzdem die Stroker Ryde. Außerdem denke ich, daß bei der XT Variante die für Dich verfügbaren Rahmengrößen nicht passen werden. Du brauchst doch bestimmt einen 22'' Rahmen.

Wenn Du aber ordentlichen Service willst, geh zum Händler und nimm Variante 1. Der Preis ist ok. Dabei ist auch zu beachten, daß bei Deinem Gewicht die Formula Oro K18 die bessere Wahl ist.

Ich denke nicht, daß die Preise nächstes Jahr sinken werden. Die Nachfrage ist einfach da, und die Komponenten-Preise werden auch nicht fallen.



pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst, kauf dir doch nen ams 100, pro oder cc, haben weniger federweg aber da spareste noch was.



Das würde ich bei Deinen Anforderungen auch so sehen. Ich denke da reicht das ams100 absolut aus.


----------



## stacki (21. August 2009)

Also ich hab nochmal bei fun corner nachgefragt. Der Unterschied zwischen dem Midseason und dem Midseasoon XT Modell ist lediglich die XT Kurbel anstatt der normalen Deore Kurbel. Kostet halt 100 Euro mehr.

Die Größe sei mal außen vor, da ich gesagt bekommen hab, dass der 22 Zoll Rahmen in schwarz noch zu haben wäre.

Also mich würde interessieren, ob der Preis bei meinem Händler (1549 Euro) für das AMS 125 K18 gut ist oder nur so lala. Er sagte es wäre ein super Preis. Aber ich habe auch schon hier gelesen, dass 20% auf den Listenpreis drin sein sollten. Das wären dann aber nur ca. 1450.

Ansonsten ist die Entscheidung eigentlich schon für das AMS125 gefallen, lediglich die Ausstattung noch nicht klar. Entweder die K18 vom Händler oder eben das Midseasen von fun corner. Sind im Endeffekt 150 Unterschied, für die ich den Service vor Ort habe und einige besseren Komponenten (Bremse, Räder, neuere Optik). Ist es das Wert???

Gruß
Christian


----------



## schrader999 (22. August 2009)

Was meinst du mit neuere Optik. Ist doch das gleiche Modell, oder?

Stell dir ein paar Fragen, ob Du Schaltwerk, Umwerfer selber einstellen kannst? Beim Aufsitzen weisst ob der Vorbau die richtige Länge hat oder getauscht werden soll, die Bremse mal selber zentrieren kannst.Rad zentrieren? Das alles sollte dir der Händelr für nen Euro oder zwei in die Kaffeekasse problemlos nachstellen oder sogar umsonst machen, wenn du dort gekauft hast. Auch wenn das Bike bei Auslieferung nicht so dolle ist wie du dir es wünscht (verstellt, defektes Teil...) ist ein Händler besser als Versand.

Also bessere Komponenten und vom Händler sind 150 locker wert. Ich würd das vom Händler holen, obwohl ich das meiste selber schraube.


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. August 2009)

händler bike, da es schon die formula k18 hat, das ist echt eine sahne bremse, besser als die stroker und ein paar andere parts sind auch besser am k18 also zahl die 150euro aufpreis und hast nen händler support den du immer mal anfahren kannst, wenn du probleme hast.


----------



## WRC206 (22. August 2009)

Hi.
Also ich fahre das AMS 125 auch in der K18 Variante. Und ich kann es nur empfehlen. 

Und auch ein Händler Support finde ich immer wichtig. Wenn man doch noch mal fragen hat, oder irgendwas einem nicht so gefällt, kann man jederzeit hin und mit denen darüber quatschen. 
Je nachdem wie viel Erfahrung man hat, ist das sicherlich hilfreich. Da ich zB noch recht neu in der Materie bin, habe ich schon öfters auf den Service zurück gegriffen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei nem Versand auch so unkompliziert abgelaufen wäre, einen neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen, da mein jetztiger doch recht frühzeitig den Geist aufgegeben hat. 

Den Preis finde ich absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe für das 08er 1750 Euro gezahlt, da dann aber inklusive Specialized Schuhe + SH-PD520 Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toray (26. August 2009)

stacki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal mÃ¶chte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt (1,95m, 110kg) und habe vor mir eine MTB anzuschaffen. Das Bike mÃ¶chte ich rein zum SpaÃ nutzen ohne das ich irgendwelche Ambitionen habe im schweren GelÃ¤nde zu fahren oder gar einen Wettkampf zu bestreiten.
> Es soll auÃerdem mein erstes MTB werden, da ich bisher nur ein Rennrad hatte aus meiner Jugend) , welches aber mittlerweile nicht mehr passt von der GrÃ¶Ãe her usw.
> ...


Hi,

ich fahre seit gestern ein neues gebrauchtes AMS 125 mit PRO Rahmen. War zum ersten mal im leichten GelÃ¤nde und muss sagen, mit meinem Gewicht von 95 kg bei 183cm war das einfach schÃ¶n, wie wunderbar man durch dieses GelÃ¤nde kommt. 
Empfehlenswert unter ebay die Rubrik -Sport Radsport FahrrÃ¤der Mountainbikes vollgefedert- anklicken, dann die ZollrahmengrÃ¶sse angeben und dann hat man eine Auswahl an sehr guten gebrauchten RÃ¤dern. Weiter kann man  oben die Suche eingrenzen, wenn in dem linken freien Feld neben dem Feld vollgefedert "Cube" eingegeben wird. RÃ¤der um 1000 - 1200,- â¬ allerdings ohne komplette XT Bauteile aber Ã¼berwiegend, mit sehr wenig Laufleistung sind ausreichend.

Mit Nobby Nic, 60% Asphalt, 35% Kalksteinschotter und 5% sehr leichtes GelÃ¤nde einfach toll. War selber Ã¼berrascht, wie sicher das Rad ist. Bremsen sind gut (Formula One mit Musik und merkwÃ¼rdigen GerÃ¤uschen - gehe denen noch auf den Grund) macht aber nahezu ungetrÃ¼bte Freude.


----------



## stacki (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab mich jetzt nochmal bissl umgehört. 22Zoll ist fast nichts mehr zu bekommen. Hab nur noch eine Option auf ein AMS100 gehabt, dass auf 1600,00 reduziert ist.

Mein Händler vor Ort hat das AMS125 noch dastehen, macht aber nichts mehr an seinem Preis von 1549. Er sagt er verkauft es auch im Januar noch zu dem Preis ohne Probleme. Naja, ist ja auch so das günstigste Angebot das ich bisher habe und dann auch noch vor Ort! 

Mich interessiert nur noch eins. Welche Neuerungen des AMS im Jahr 2010 sind bekannt? Mein Händler sagte, er habe bereits das neue AMS gesehen, und es gäbe keinen Unterschied. Online habe ich nur einen Satz gehört, dass wohl der Hinterbau etwas geändert sein soll. 

Wer weiß mehr dazu??? Will nur nicht morgen das Bike kaufen und dann ist am Montag die Eurobike und das AMS ist plötzlich komplett überarbeitet worden und deutlich besser.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl morgen zuschlagen, also bitte gebt mal Eure Infos weiter.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

naja, davon musst du ausgehen, dass irgendwas geändert wurde, aber komplett überarbeitet wird der wohl nicht sein. aktuelle parts ect, vielleicht ein wenig feintuning am hinterbau aber dann zu einen aktuellen preis von rund 1800-2000 euro und rabatte sind wohl nicht drin so früh.

die entscheidung triffst du selbst.


----------



## toray (27. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auch nochmal im Internet geschaut.

Zur Zeit kleiner oder bis 20" verfügbar - Bestpreis neu 1529,-.

Zuschlagen und den Service mitnehmen, Pedale prüfen und noch einiges kostenlos Beilegen lassen. Viel Spass


----------



## greatwhite (27. August 2009)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle gepostet soll laut August-Ausgabe der "Bike" die Hinterbaukinematik des 2010er Modells des AMS und AMS125 überarbeitet worden sein. Genaueres gibts aber nicht.


----------



## stacki (28. August 2009)

Also ich habe heute zugeschlagen und bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE AMS 125 K18 in black.

Werd jetzt mal langsam anfangen mich an das Bike zu gewöhnen, damit ich dann  nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr richtig starten kann. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Meinungen. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (31. August 2009)

Warum erst im Frühjahr? Nutze doch jeden Tag, an dem du fahren kannst. In deinem ersten Beitrag war ja auch von eher freizeitmäßiger Nutzung ohne irgendwelche Wettkampfabsichten die Rede.


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

jo stacki, herzlichen glückwunsch.

ich würd auch sofort anfangen zu fahren, einfach nen rucksack um und alles mit dem bike erledigen. einkaufen, zur arbeit abends mal ne runde usw, schön kilometer sammeln und am weekend mal lange touren. trainiert schön.
wie viel hast du bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Flatsche (1. September 2009)

tach, ich persönlich stehe da vor ähnlichen problemen . das einzige was mich an der k18 version stört sind diese sun ringle räder, da kriegt man nirgends info ob die eigl gut sind oder nur ein billig teil um geld zu sparen ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

fahr sie selbst an meinem reaction. ich nehm sie schon ziemlich hart ran, kleine sprünge, über stock und stein, steile passagen runter, treppen ect. bei meinen 110kg kann ich mich nicht beschweren. halten und sind toll.

die dt swiss sind nur leichter, andere vorteile wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## stacki (4. September 2009)

Ja, klar fahr ich jetzt schon. Mach echt Spaß mit dem Bike, obwohl ich halt sehr schnell kaputt bin. Aber ich wollte ja damit anfangen um auch wieder Kondition zu trainieren.

Ich hab das AMS125 K18 jetzt für 1549 bekommen. War ein Abverkaufspreis vom Händler in meiner Stadt, hab also den Service direkt vor Ort, von dem her war es eigentlich ideal.

Hab jetzt aber auch festgestellt, dass die K18 Bremsen vorne leicht quitschen bei mir. Ist aber bisher nur, wenn ich den Bremshebel ganz leicht ziehe. D.h. wenn man richtig bremst dann ist nix zu hören.

Bin bis jetzt trotzdem ganz zufrieden!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## greatwhite (5. September 2009)

Ich erlaube mir mal hier anzuküpfen. Bei mir steht die Entscheidung zwischen den neuen 2010er Ausstattungslinien AMS125 RX und AMS125 TheOne an. 
Neben den namensgebenden Bremskomponenten Formula RX (Nachfolger der K18?) bzw. Formula TheOne besteht der Hauptunterschied der Ausstattung zum Einen in Gabel. Beim RX eine Fox 32 Talas RL O/B, beim TheOne die Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT. Die Zweitgenannte ist höherwertiger, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sehr sich das für mich im Gebrauch bemerkbar macht.
Dann der LRS. Beim RX der Sunringle Ride XMB, beim TheOne ein DT Swiss XPW1600. Der DTSwiss ist wohl leichter. Aber wie ist es mit der Stabilität? (wiege 103kg)
Der Rest der Ausstattung unterscheidet sich ja nur minimal z.b. XT vs. SLX Shifter und auch der Unterschied im Gesamtgewicht beträgt laut Angabe von CUBE nur 250 Gramm.
Der Preisunterschied der beiden Ausstattungen beträgt wohl ziemlich genau 500 EUR. (ca. 2000 EUR für das RX und 2500 EUR für das TheOne)
Leider bin ich nicht so sicher ob sich die Mehrausgabe der 500 EUR für das TheOne lohnen wird oder ob mir im Gebrauch so oder so kein Unterschied auffällt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr erst wieder mit dem fahren begonnen habe, jedoch zunächst auf mein (ur)altes Stahl-MTB zurückgegriffen hab um erstmal zu sehen wieviel Spass mir das Ganze macht. Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich Waldwege/Wurzeltrails und zwangsläufig auch etwas Asphalt.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf den ein oder anderen Tip von Euch. 
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## bender_79 (7. September 2009)

Hi,

Meiner Meinung nach deckt schon ein vernünftiges Hardtail dein Anforderungsprofil ab 

greets


----------



## greatwhite (7. September 2009)

An dieser Überlegung war ich anfangs auch dran. Nach Probefahrten auf meiner Hausrunde mit einem SE9000 und eben nem AMS125, beide von Freunden, hab ich mich was Komfort und Sitzposition angeht klar auf das AMS125 eingeschossen. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass wenn ich mir jetzt ein Hardtail besorge, werde ich bald wieder beim Händler stehen und ein Fully wollen


----------



## Cube_ (12. September 2009)

Ich fahre das AMS 125 K18 in schwarz. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bisher hatte ich kaum Mengel und das nach 2600 km. Ich habe es fÃ¼r 1600 â¬ gekauft. Wenn man so das Modell 2009 mit dem 2010 vergleicht muss man sagen dass zwar der Preis gleich geblieben ist, aber Cube hat in dem Fall abgespeckt. Somit bin ich der Meinung dass man 2009 noch ein gutes bike mit guter Preisleistung gekauft hat. Ich wÃ¼rde mir nicht das Modell 2010 kaufen, denn wenn man ein bisschen logisch nachdenkt und sich alles genau anschaut, erkennt man dass Cube an dem Modell 2010 mehr verdient. Aber nach wie vor ist und bleibt das AMS ein gutes bike mit hohem funfaktor.


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

Cube_ schrieb:


> denn wenn man ein bisschen logisch nachdenkt und sich alles genau anschaut, erkennt man dass Cube an dem Modell 2010 mehr verdient.



Du kennst also die Einkaufspreise (+Betriebskosten, etc.) von Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quantec (20. Dezember 2009)

Welche RH benötige ich bei 1.85 m und 91 cm Schrittlänge. 20 oder 22 Zoll?


----------



## Cube_ (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin 1,78 groß und fahre 18"
ich denke 20" sollten bei dir reichen...


----------

